# تحضير بيتادين مطهر



## hany ss (31 يناير 2014)

تحضير البوفيدون أيودين ( بيتادين )
محلول مطهر 10% تركيز
يتم إضافة 1 جزء وزن من مسحوق البوفيدون أيودين إلى 10 جزء حجم من الماء
أى يضاف 10 جرام من بودر البوفيدون أيودين إلى 100 ملل من الماء 
يقلب جيداً ثم يترك لمدة 24-36 ساعة لتمام التحلل فى الماء فى إناء مغلق أو مغطى للحفاظ على نسبة اليود المتاح
يمكن اضافة الجلسرين للمحلول بنسبة 2% والسيتريك اسيد ايضا بنسبة 2% لزيادة ثبات المحلول
بودر البوفيدون ايودين متاح بشارع الجيش عند موسى مروان ​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (19 مايو 2015)

شكرا 
هل هذه التركيبة للبيتادين الاحمر ولا للازرق


----------



## 83moris (19 مايو 2015)

معلش سعر الكيلو كام؟


----------



## 83moris (19 مايو 2015)

والعبوات المعتمة الاقيها فين


----------

